
Show HN: I'm a self-taught developer and this is my first app - danm07
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/delphi-simplicity-clarity/id1172671058?mt=8/#_=_
======
wineisfine
This looks well-designed and professional, bravo!

I am looking to do a simple iOS app myself. Could you tell me how long it took
you to build and what resources you used to learn,get going ?

~~~
danm07
Thanks! I used Cordova/PhoneGap and it took about 10 days from start to
finish.

In terms of resources, Cordova's docs are pretty good.

------
cvarjas
Just tried out the app. Interesting and important goal for the app with an
effective clear and simple design. Great work!

Edit: After using the app a bit more, there are a few interface changes that
could improve the app. Is there any place to contact you about this? The app
store didn't have any contact information.

~~~
jasondecastro
You could try tweeting at him? @danielmeng07

------
laurieg
Looks excellent.

What was your biggest difficulty/hurdle in this project? How did you solve
that problem?

------
acedinlowball
Are you trying to be rich and famous?

